# mailbox di sylpheed con mutt

## blaze_

salve, 

necessito di usare sylpheed solo che mi serve anche poter leggere le mail da remoto e quindi sylpheed e' poco adatto allo scopo, quindi opterei per mutt... 

pero'....

vorrei far utilizzare a mutt tutta la mailbox di sylpheed con le sue varie directory, ho cercato un workaround, ho trovato che mettendo dei file con nome

.mh_sequence e .xmhcache in ogni maildir mutt dovrebbe vedere la mailbox e le varie dir ma la cosa non funziona?

qualche idea?

----------

## teknux

probabilmente non hai detto a mutt che stai usando una mailbox in formato MH (quello di sylpheed...). io ho avuto lo stesso probs perchè ho avuto una  idea simile alla tua (leggere la posta in testuale e grafico mantenendo la stessa mailbox). 

cmq se non l'hai fatto, inserisci questa riga nel tuo ~/.muttrc (o il file che usi poer configurarlo):

```

set mbox_type=MH

set mbox=~/.maildir/inbox

```

io ho usato la dir .maildir/inbox (proprio come sylpheed)

spero ti sia stato di aiuto.  :Smile: 

ciauz, tek

----------

## blaze_

purtroppo gli ho gia' specificato MH come tipo :/ non la prende proprio,

grazie mille comunque :)

----------

